# Cutest Milk Stanchion Ever!



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Is this not the most adorable thing you have ever seen? My wonderful ranch hand picked up a day bed frame from a garage sale over the weekend for $10 because I am in process of construction of my new "girls only" milking parlor..and I decided I wanted to make it really really "girly" for my special little spoiled does. He used the side pieces to construct this entirely diva like milking stand for my little mini Nubie/Nigerians and I think he absolutely rocked it!

We are also going to put a little antique chandelier in the ceiling for that extra luxury ambience lol...they are the most spoiled girls in the world.

Will post pics when the whole parlor is complete! I am really proud of this thing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is just adorable! Definitely made for a princess!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how sweet ! I love it , lolol. Great job


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Amazing just so princess-y and functional as well....


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Just needs a pink canopy and little doeling fairy decals on the wall to finish the look! I think it is so cute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..very cute!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I LOVE it!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That is awesome and super adorable!! I hope to have my very own milking parlor someday...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Made for a princess. That really is the cutest stanchion I have ever seen. Ever!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh how adorable is that?! Very cute! Made for a princess for sure!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg. so SO cute! can I be a milk goat on your farm???


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now that is perfect for Miss Hallie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!! I'm sure she would love it!  

Can you imagine how cute she would look on it?! Hehe!


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Where did you get the Ranch Hand??

:goattruck:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh how sweet!! I love it, love it, love it!!


----------

